# ....



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

.....


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

> What am I doing wrong?


You'll have to tell us what you are doing first...


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

..


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

...


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

When making CF the chicken is typically sauteed first, then the sauce made in the same pan, thus utilizing the fond/crispy brown bits. 

This might be what is missing if you make the sauce separately. You may be able to add a little brown chicken stock to substitute. 

Or if possible, sear all the chicken first in batches, then use the same piece of equipment to make the sauce. 

You may have to saute the chicken in small batches, deglazing each time and reserving resulting juices until all the chicken is done. Then use the combined deglazing juices to make the sauce.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

..


----------

